# Beef hearts ---> Tape worms ?



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm trying to determine if it's beefheart or feeders that are giving me worms.

My main tank is covered thousands of worms crawling on the bottom, side, skin of my TSN, back of the RD. No, they'r not planaria(sp). They'r long, and crawl like a worm.

WHen I use a X6 glass to see, they got legs that extends to the side, then there's a little tenticle thingy on the head. They just multiplies like crazy when ever I feed/waterchange.

Anyone else have these while feeding beefheart ?? I always freeze my beefheart for a week b4 I feed them.

Any ideas ?


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

> I'm trying to determine if it's beefheart or feeders that are giving me worms.


You have worms?









I would imagine that freezing would kill them if they were in the heart. I could easily be wrong though.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

weird.....they souldn't be from the beefheart...be careful of overfeeding.do a water change and raise the temp on your tank.


----------

